
Google Nexus 7 review (2013) - ot
http://giovanni.bajo.it/post/56684091071/google-nexus-7-review-2013
======
rullgrus
And here's the URL to the actual review and not the blog commenting the
review: [http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/26/4558626/google-
nexus-7-rev...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/26/4558626/google-
nexus-7-review-2013)

